# Guide: Turn your Killer E2200 NIC into Qualcomm Atheros AR8161



## puma99dk| (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is a small guide on how to get Windows to see your Killer E2200 NIC as a Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller....

the Killer E2200 NIC is actually more or less a Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 chip.

1. Download the Driver for the Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 on qca.qualcomm.com.

in the Download Sector this driver is called "WIN_AR816X_Windows WHQL Driver V2.1.0.21" under AR816X QCA817X Family Drivers.

Link: https://link-4share.com/download/TuqLAbo3ce/atheros_ar813x_ar815x_ar816x_v2_1_0_21_whql_zip.html

2. after downloading the zip file, unpack it somewhere.

3. Go into Device Manager. (Right click on Computer-->Properties then on the left side under "Control Panel Home" you see "Device Manager"







4. When "Device Manager" opens locale and expand "Network Adapters", you do that by clicking on the arrow head or double click on it.






5. When "Network Adapters" is expanded you show see your Killer E2200 NIC






6. Right click on the "Killer E2200 NIC" and choose "Update Driver Software..."






7. These Next steps are important so follow them carefully....

Choose "Browse my computer for driver software"






8. Now choose "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer






if you just do it as you normally with with "Search for a driver software in this location:" you will get that "Windows was unable to install the driver" (And no this isn't because i already have the driver installed it's because Windows see's the card as a Killer E2200 NIC):






9. Click on the "Have Disk..." button:






and then hit the "Browse" button, and go into where you have unpacked the driver, then find the folder called "Common_Dri" as u can see in the picture below...






Choose the folder that matches your OS like for Windows 7 32bit u take "Win7_32", for Windows 7 64bit u take "Win7_64", for Windows 8/8.1 32bit u take "Win8_32", for Windows 8/8.1 64bit u take "Win8_64".

11. When u find the correct inf file, you either double click on it or mark it and hit "Open":






Then you click "OK" here.






12. Then you get this window with a selection of drivers since this is a multi driver you get more then one, but scroll down in the window until you find "Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)" mark it and hit "Next":






13. Then you will get this "Update Driver Warning" that the driver ain't verified to the hardware bla bla bla, and it can be unstable or stop working completely which it won't because it works fine...






14. Then let Windows install the driver and you will get the message "Windows has successfully updated your driver software":






hit "Close" and you will see your "Killer E2200 NIC" is now called "Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30) as shown below:






I am using this driver with my MSI Z87I Gaming AC motherboard and it works like a clam, i never had any issues with my Windows 8.1 Professional 64bit.



I decided to add the links for the Killer™ Cleaner since Qualcomm's side appearently don't exist anymore.

Link:

KillerCleaner_32bit.exe: http://www100.zippyshare.com/v/HTTVTlh5/file.html
KillerCleaner_64bit.exe: http://www40.zippyshare.com/v/9BWUx3gl/file.html

The 2 cleaners can be download from MSI too: http://faenl.msi.com/index.php?dir=Networking/Killer_Networking/


----------



## Vario (Mar 15, 2014)

What benefits/advantages have you seen from this?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 15, 2014)

Vario said:


> What benefits/advantages have you seen from this?



This.

I have the same MSI board and Win 8.1 pro recognizes my network adapter without problems.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 15, 2014)

Vario said:


> What benefits/advantages have you seen from this?



the Killer E2200 NIC is build to let gaming come first, the Qualcomm Athero AR8161 is a regular NIC.


----------



## kiddagoat (Mar 15, 2014)

There is a major thread over on MSI's support forums in regards to their laptops and motherboards that incorporate the Killer NIC and Killer WLAN.  Not always but enough it got a response from MSI that the Killer NIC software suite and often just the generic driver itself will result in system instability with both Windows 8 (Most often) and Windows 7(on occasion).

There are numerous threads and within the past 2 months a few stickies have been added to their forums for this.

I found with my own motherboard, Gigabyte M5.Sniper, the Killer NIC suite and the generic driver resulted in system instability on both Windows 8 and Windows 8.1.  Doing the above fix about 3-4 months ago has fixed my issues with the network card being flaky.  I have updated my BIOS a few times since but always left the network as the Atheros AR8161.

It is really hit or miss but if you are having stability issues or blue screens pointing to your network card(s) or network connectivity issues, it wouldn't hurt to try this.

No performance gains or losses noticed, just an overall stable system.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Mar 15, 2014)

Spoiler






kiddagoat said:


> There is a major thread over on MSI's support forums in regards to their laptops and motherboards that incorporate the Killer NIC and Killer WLAN.  Not always but enough it got a response from MSI that the Killer NIC software suite and often just the generic driver itself will result in system instability with both Windows 8 (Most often) and Windows 7(on occasion).
> 
> There are numerous threads and within the past 2 months a few stickies have been added to their forums for this.
> 
> ...





So we can assume that Killer e2200 is a f*ck, and has no benefits against intel NIC in Gaming MOBO`s like Asus Rog Hero.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 15, 2014)

All the "Killer" series is just a pocketbook killer and offers no real world performance beyond epeen and marketing.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 15, 2014)

kiddagoat said:


> There is a major thread over on MSI's support forums in regards to their laptops and motherboards that incorporate the Killer NIC and Killer WLAN.  Not always but enough it got a response from MSI that the Killer NIC software suite and often just the generic driver itself will result in system instability with both Windows 8 (Most often) and Windows 7(on occasion).
> 
> There are numerous threads and within the past 2 months a few stickies have been added to their forums for this.
> 
> ...



So the "Killer" is actually referring to the system and not the NIC. Interesting.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 16, 2014)

i wonder if a system have qualcom atheros Ar8161 can turn that nic into killer e2200 nic via software. might wanna try


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 16, 2014)

People have short memories? We already know that when it comes to wireless performance the improvements killer brings are notable. http://www.anandtech.com/show/4590/bigfoots-killern-1102-wireless-networking-vs-the-world
Turning it into an AR8161 won't just effect gaming it will drop performance across the board. I'd only do it if you had a serious compatibility issue.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 16, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> People have short memories? We already know that when it comes to wireless performance the improvements killer brings are notable. http://www.anandtech.com/show/4590/bigfoots-killern-1102-wireless-networking-vs-the-world
> Turning it into an AR8161 won't just effect gaming it will drop performance across the board. I'd only do it if you had a serious compatibility issue.



Because a regular wireless adapter is SOOO bad at gaming performance.  Nice two year old article.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel bad for anyone who needs this guide.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 16, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I feel bad for anyone who needs this guide.



I sort of agree.  The only information that should have been needed is that a Killer E2200 uses an Athero AR8161 chip.  Still nice of the OP to help out those that haven't spent as much time learning the nuances of driver installations.  Impossible that some people may have better things to do than that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Atheros nics whether for wan or wifi ive noticed would dump the driver or just plain stop working in several laptops. I cant recommendvthem to anyone.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 16, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Atheros nics whether for wan or wifi ive noticed would dump the driver or just plain stop working in several laptops. I cant recommendvthem to anyone.



Knock on wood, my desktop atheros had been chugging along for over a year now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I sort of agree.  The only information that should have been needed is that a Killer E2200 uses an Athero AR8161 chip.  Still nice of the OP to help out those that haven't spent as much time learning the nuances of driver installations.  Impossible that some people may have better things to do than that.



no, i mean i feel bad for people who have paid for a killer nic.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 16, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> no, i mean i feel bad for people who have paid for a killer nic.



haha, i paid for my ITX board bcs i wanted my system to take up less space even i am normally a Asus guy i really like the MSI Z87I Gaming ITX board and it got one more sata port then the impact and got way cooler vrm dragon headsinks plus it's cheaper ^^


----------



## Steevo (Mar 16, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> People have short memories? We already know that when it comes to wireless performance the improvements killer brings are notable. http://www.anandtech.com/show/4590/bigfoots-killern-1102-wireless-networking-vs-the-world
> Turning it into an AR8161 won't just effect gaming it will drop performance across the board. I'd only do it if you had a serious compatibility issue.


That article is full of contradictions, and different drivers and other things happening on a network may have much larger effect than what the article shows. Networks are not static things other than the weakest link in the chain.

"Something else you don’t immediately get from the charts is the ease of setup: for Ethernet, you plug in the cable and you get your 100Mb or 1000Mb connection; there’s no fussing about or worries of Interference. Longer cables can increase latency slightly, and if you bounce through several switches you can end up with *3-5ms of latency, but throughput is still much faster than any 802.11n network*."







So .7ms is a realistic figure when 3-5ms is quoted as being faster later in the article?

No one, and I mean no one, will notice a few ms of jitter on a network, or due to a driver. The improvements seen in the transfers shown here are due to improvements from Atheros in multiple file/stream handling and hardware support, which nets you a few seconds faster transfer over wireless for small odd files and in other rarely used scenarios. 

It should also be noted that they (Killer) supplied the hardware used for the test, and as such the performance characteristics such as QOS, and MTU may have been tampered with to improve their numbers.

While I do not doubt that in certain small use situations the hardware support makes it better, I am not willing to buy in that the performance almost any user gets is worth the premium paid, especially when the "secret sauce" causes issues with the OS.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyway lowering Latency by NIC causes Cpu load


----------



## HammerON (Mar 16, 2014)

Thread cleansed of nonsense. Keep on the topic at hand please.


----------



## CadillacP73 (May 17, 2014)

Created account to say it worked great. Using Win 8.1. Guide worked perfectly. Was getting very sick of dealing with this NIC.


----------



## BarrettSimpson3891 (May 29, 2014)

It doesn't make sense to do that after paying more for killer LAN w/ its traffic control utility. 

Intel has its own advantage on download speed. when it comes to gaming, stream & multi-task in gaming, it seems killer LAN is more stable especially for MMO. 

in the end, choosing either intel or killer LAN always depends on your demand. There is a video showing their comparison. you must note the editor use an add-on card instead of onboard intel LAN.  I assume the add-on card is better..


----------



## remixedcat (May 30, 2014)

Often times using the actual chipset rather then the OEM's drivers results in increased stability and less bloat.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jun 2, 2014)

I have had the Killer NIC on all my MSI stuff - I have just found that its easier to not use the network app and that solves my issues.  easiest fix is to disable it in startup


----------



## BeerGogglesFTW (Jun 3, 2014)

Created an account to say thanks for the suggestion to use Qualcomm Athero AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller drivers on the Killer E2200.

I just got a new MSI GT70 laptop yesterday which has the Killer E2200. First thing I did was to upgrade to Windows to 8.1 Professional. Then I began downloading games through Steam/Origin.

As I downloaded my RAM would soon reach 8GB out of 8GB in use... and the laptop would come to a near complete standstill. My cursor would skip around the screen, but could not get anything to function.

I soon found out the Killer E2200 is notorious memory leaker. Uninstalled, reinstalled, upgraded the drivers... No luck. Still leaking my memory every time I do to download. 

So far using the  Qualcomm Athero AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver has resolved my issue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Never like atheros controllers


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 5, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Never like atheros controllers



well me neither but after Quadcomm has taken over, it just works better for me dunno if it's a illusion or just bcs of their success in the smartphone world with their SnapDragon chipset ^^


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 5, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Never like atheros controllers



What are your fav?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Course intel and w/e came on my old dfi mobo. Ive just had several customers laptops or desktops come in with an atheros chip that either completely dumped the driver or it just stopped working...


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 5, 2014)

I only have one atheros WLAN in my house the rest are either Realtek based (Amped and the Toshiba laptop) or RA-Link based (Netgear and 2 of my laptop's built in) and they both are decent.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you! I used this guide during setup of our new Z97-based SSD Bench.


----------



## bigflyer (Jun 20, 2014)

BeerGogglesFTW said:


> I just got a new MSI GT70 laptop yesterday which has the Killer E2200. First thing I did was to upgrade to Windows to 8.1 Professional. Then I began downloading games through Steam/Origin.
> 
> As I downloaded my RAM would soon reach 8GB out of 8GB in use... and the laptop would come to a near complete standstill. My cursor would skip around the screen, but could not get anything to function.



I'm in exactly the same situation. The driver uses up RAM from the 'non-paged pool'. Within about 10 minutes, it would have used 1GB, and go up and up..

Switching to the stock drivers seems to have fixed the problem, at least for now.

(It's interesting that the release notes for the latest drivers from Qualcomm for the Killer Wireless card say "now using base Atheros drivers" - so I guess that was as bad, but they haven't yet got around to taking the wired NIC drivers back to the base drivers as well)


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 20, 2014)

bigflyer i don't have a Killer wireless card in my laptop i have a Intel Wireless AC-7260 card.

but there may be a solution for the wireless too, but i can't test that out...


----------



## grpocz (Jun 23, 2014)

I created...this account...just to thank you for your guide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My problem was running games together with VOIP programs built in or side by side...some examples were

Garenatalk together with League of Legends MASSIVE ping spike str8 up to 5k-19k
Dota 2 unplayable once you enter the map again massive ping spike the moment u enter the map
Skype together with League of Legends massive ping spike as well 

I updated the drivers following ur guide and everything was fine! I played dota 2 had skype on used garenatalk and open LoL all concurrently just to test the lag and there was none.

My computer specs are MSI h97 gaming 3 mobo

May I ask how do I remove the remnants of this Killer Ethernet piece of junk? it still has its program running when my computer starts up the one where it monitors your computer internet usage. Thanks man!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 24, 2014)

grpocz said:


> I created...this account...just to thank you for your guide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My problem was running games together with VOIP programs built in or side by side...some examples were
> 
> ...



I personally use a program called Your Uninstaller to remove programs with bcs it also  cheek Windows' registration database for left overs, and if it fibs anything u can mark then and remove them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome, just used this guide to get the NIC working on my ASRock Z79X-Killer board under Windows 2012!


----------



## pish180 (Jun 26, 2014)

*This was very helpful! Thanks!*


I have an *MSI GT70* and I configured a *HostedNetwork* using the KillerNic E2200 drivers.  Every time I would connect a wireless device to the hostednetwork my laptop would *blue-screen*.   I tried several things including updating the drivers to the latest versions and using older ones.  

Finally I changed the drivers out to the AR8161 drivers and with everything configured the same, the hostednetwork works perfectly.  No more BSOD! 

Also the Qualcomm driver download page is confusing... so this was useful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Per Hansson (Jul 31, 2014)

This might be of interest to someone:
The PCI Vendor & Device listed on my Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 mainboard for the Killer NIC is:
PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_E091&SUBSYS_E0001458

Looking in the driver INF there is one device which is almost a perfect match, on line 950 in driver v2.1.0.21 for Win7 x64:
PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1091&SUBSYS_E0001458

Changing that one character allows the driver to install without using the "have disk" method, so it's simpler.
The negative thing is that since you modify the file the certificate no longer matches so you don't get it listed as a WHQL driver.
And you also get the respective warning for this during installation...

P.S: The E091 Device ID is not listed on the PCI Database, but 1091 is...

EDIT: For me the killer reason to change driver was during driver installation & setup.
My native language is Swedish but most of the time I select English for the user interface.
It's simply put just easier for me to understand a good English compared to a crappy Swedish translation.
As this PC was for my brother though I elected to install a Swedish Windows 7, but I still selected English language for the driver.
To my surprise when it was done it was in Swedish anyway, and the grammar was so poor that I literally laughed out loud!
Not one sentence was right, not even when hovering the mouse over the icon in the taskbar!
The final nail in the coffin was after the mandatory reboot the thing wanted me to do a bandwidth test to autoconfigure the settings.
At first I thought no because my brother is on ADSL while I'm on 100Mbps fiber so the test would be pointless; better to do it at his place...
But I was still curious so I pressed "next" then I got a failure message saying I needed Adobe Flash!
So get this, the driver is 90MB zipped, and it requires Adobe Flash!?
My hatred for Flash is quite deeply rooted so that was the last I saw before killing off the "driver" 

And here is a small tip now that you managed to read this far.
By far the biggest reason the Killer NIC shows any advantage is because it changes a setting in the Windows registry related to how packets should be sent. (TcpAckFrequency).
This can of course be changed by you without their silly Flash Based application, see link below 
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info13581-LeatrixLatencyFix.html


----------



## John Freiman (Nov 1, 2014)

I have an MSI A88XM GAMING motherboard and purchased it for it's compatibility with thee AMD Kaveri APU, it's 4 PCIe slots and it's rare inclusion of integrated Display Port.

I use this board in my Windows Media Center builds because of the balance of power, transcoding and lots of available and usable slots  -- the "Killer NIC" sounded like a bonus.

The Killer NIC lived up to it's name because I later discovered that the software bundle "required" for the Killer e2200 "killed" my network tv tuners.

I include in these systems Ceton InfiniTV PCIe cable tuner card(s) and/or InfiniTV ETH and for some reason, the added software require for the "killer" installation created an unreliable environment for these network cable tuners.

Before finding this post, and trying everything that the MSI "tech support" (lousy) offered as a solution I purchased a cheap $15 NIC, disabled the Killer drivers and my system became stable again.  (now I have my PCIe slots available again for future growth/expansion)

After more research focused specifically on the Killer NIC and trying to find a WHQL driver for it I found this Forum post by puma99dk on TPU and all my problems are now a thing of the past!

Now if I could only get the Windows 8.1 install to automatically load and install the 8161 drivers building new HTPCs would be a breeze! 
*side note:* _happily, there is no auto install of the Killer software bundle, ie driver either!_


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 1, 2014)

hehe, i am happy you liked it John, it's nice to hear awesome feedback, plus i use thise method on my MSI Z97I Gaming AC board, bcs i don't really need gaming priority and software to control it, or Windows doing something, i just need the nic to be normal


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm using a MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and this controller is awful. I've tried doing the tutorial and I still have issues, especially with games. It also seems to want to install the 8131 drivers instead of the 8161's.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2014)

erocker said:


> I'm using a MSI Z97 Gaming 7 and this controller is awful. I've tried doing the tutorial and I still have issues, especially with games. It also seems to want to install the 8131 drivers instead of the 8161's.



The tutorial shows a slightly different number system to mine, but it was easy enough to work out I needed the higher number (8132). Mine works fine as an atheros chip, the Killer app was really starting to irritate me. But yeah, 813x seems to be the newer chips driver requirement.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The tutorial shows a slightly different number system to mine, but it was easy enough to work out I needed the higher number (8132). Mine works fine as an atheros chip, the Killer app was really starting to irritate me. But yeah, 813x seems to be the newer chips driver requirement.


I actually got 8161 to work. I had the killer driver uninstalled when I first tried. I tried it with it installed and it showed up. Still having lots of issues with connectivity though.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2014)

erocker said:


> I actually got 8161 to work. I had the killer driver uninstalled when I first tried. I tried it with it installed and it showed up. Still having lots of issues with connectivity though.



Mines on Z87, so perhaps there's a variance, but otherwise my connection has been 100% solid since switching over. Not really a fan of the chips in general. Would have preferred a basic 1Gbit Intel port.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 13, 2014)

i use the AR8161 with my MSI Z97I Gaming AC board that has the killer e2205 nic on it and i don't have any issues at all.

I am running Bios v1.3.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, not sure what to do other than go buy a network card at this point.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 13, 2014)

erocker said:


> Yeah, not sure what to do other than go buy a network card at this point.



could it be a bad ethernet chip or, a conflict in the driver or maybe down to the bios?


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> could it be a bad ethernet chip or, a conflict in the driver or maybe down to the bios?


It could of coincidentally been my ISP things seem much better this morning, so all that headache for nothing lol.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> the Killer E2200 NIC is build to let gaming come first, the Qualcomm Athero AR8161 is a regular NIC.


But if there isn't any gaming, doesn't it STOP shaping the traffic?

I think this is a great workaround, but I am just not sure what it is a workaround for...I run on the Killer NIC across a couple of platforms with seemingly no problems.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> But if there isn't any gaming, doesn't it STOP shaping the traffic?
> 
> I think this is a great workaround, but I am just not sure what it is a workaround for...I run on the Killer NIC across a couple of platforms with seemingly no problems.



A lot of people were having problems with stability of the software. Actually, you can just go into the network adapter properties and turn off shaping. That being said the Killer app is just bad. I'm currently running with just the normal driver (installed through the device manager) and things are working good.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2014)

Ahh... ok. Yeah, no issues here outside of the speedtest not working for some reason, LOL. It has been fine and performance fine as well.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 13, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Ahh... ok. Yeah, no issues here outside of the speedtest not working for some reason, LOL. It has been fine and performance fine as well.



speedtest works fine for me, but one of my customers at work have had simular trouble with speedtest.net not loading in IE, Chrome or even Firefox 

Not my best run but having some net usage by Aion and data transferring:


----------



## Vai_estudar (Nov 14, 2014)

Used to be at ~20-30Mbps.

Many thanks


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you so much pumadk99, i followed your guide and now the damn nic can support WOL properly ! The MSI drivers wouldn't let me do that, no matter what !

You clearly made my day


----------



## mbeau88 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you SO much!!!!

I also created an account to say thanks lol... I have 50/50 and was getting 50/5... But over Wifi I was getting 50/50... This solved my issue. 

It's weird tho.. Transfers from PC to PC were @ gigabit speeds both ways, so it was just screwing with something on browsers and other Windows apps.

Solved my issue! Twitch.tv, here I come!


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 26, 2014)

mbeau88 said:


> Thank you SO much!!!!
> 
> I also created an account to say thanks lol... I have 50/50 and was getting 50/5... But over Wifi I was getting 50/50... This solved my issue.
> 
> ...



i am happy to hear this can help ppl


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 26, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> Turn your Killer E2200 NIC into Qualcomm Athero AR8161


I thought this was about this E2200.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 27, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> I thought this was about this E2200.



haha lol


----------



## Lopez0101 (Nov 27, 2014)

Think this trick will work with earlier version of the Wifi card? I've been having issues with my 1103 in my laptop. Constantly dropping wifi signal and regaining it every couple of minutes. Finally got it to be marginally stable by going to the oldest driver I could find.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 28, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Think this trick will work with earlier version of the Wifi card? I've been having issues with my 1103 in my laptop. Constantly dropping wifi signal and regaining it every couple of minutes. Finally got it to be marginally stable by going to the oldest driver I could find.



without saying yes, it could work, if you can find the so called Killer's Qualcomm Atheros brother that uses the same chip, it should work, but no guarantee from my side since i don't have a laptop to test it with.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Nov 28, 2014)

From what TomsHardware says, it's an Atheros AR9380 for the Killer 1103.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 28, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> From what TomsHardware says, it's an Atheros AR9380 for the Killer 1103.



looks like it, only thing you can do is trying it out, and if it helps, then you have the solution otherwise buy a Intel Centrio Wireless-N 2230 or something they are around 20 bobs or something not really expensive.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Nov 28, 2014)

I was considering just replacing the card. It seems to be working fine lately, though. My issue with the AR9380 drivers is they were last updated early 2011. Suppose I'll just stick with what I've got for now.


----------



## Skrell (Jan 9, 2015)

Can someone PLEASE repost these drivers as i cannot find them ANYWHERE except for "sketchy" websites?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 9, 2015)

Skrell said:


> Can someone PLEASE repost these drivers as i cannot find them ANYWHERE except for "sketchy" websites?



Dunno what happened to Qualcomm's site but i uploaded it to my Google Drive so everyone can still download and use it ^^

Thx for discover it didn't work Skrell.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jan 28, 2015)

FYI - if you want that E2200 driver only file look here  http://us.msi.com/support/mb/Z97M-GAMING.html#down-driver&Win7 64


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 28, 2015)

TheGoat Eater said:


> FYI - if you want that E2200 driver only file look here  http://us.msi.com/support/mb/Z97M-GAMING.html#down-driver&Win7 64



we don't need the E2200 Driver, it was the Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 that was needed, but there is nuth google drive can't fix


----------



## Scott Chamber (Jan 31, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> we don't need the E2200 Driver, it was the Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 that was needed, but there is nuth google drive can't fix



Puma where might the link be to download this file? 

TY in advance...............meow


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 31, 2015)

Scott Chamber said:


> Puma where might the link be to download this file?
> 
> TY in advance...............meow



It's in the first post:

DDL: AR813x_AR815x_AR816x_v2.1.0.21_WHQL.zip

Click on the Arrow i drew a red circle around, it's drive that thinks then it's a zip file it can show the content xD


----------



## syntheticwisdom (Feb 5, 2015)

So I just did this and my internet still isn't working. It'll show a connection but won't actually connect to anything. Then I'll eventually get the little yellow triangle with an exclamation mark and when I try to repair it gives me a new error. "WerFault.Exe - Application Error 'The exception Illegal Instruction An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction. (0xc000001d) occurred in the application at location 0xf527bc80 click ok to terminate program'" This then forces the troubleshooting menu to close. I can see that troubleshooting tells me I don't have a valid IP config. The error message is new, the ip config error has happened before. Sometimes it doesn't recognize my Ethernet cable as being plugged in but the board is flashing green as if it sees it. Sometimes it cuts out every 45 seconds or so. Sometimes it cuts out for hours or days at a time (like currently). I just bought a new Intel network adapter in hopes that this fixes the issues. I was trying to get this working in the mean time. Though I don't know if a new network adapter will fix the periodic BSOD's and inconsistent USB ports...

Edit: Wanted to add that I have a z87-g45 board


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 6, 2015)

u say it doesn't work for u, did it get ip, undermask, default gateway, dns after u installed this driver?

If not I can understand why internet wouldn't work.

as soon as yesterday i had a old Lenovo Thinkpad R500 with Windows XP it wouldn't connected properly to my dad's internet wireless or cable bcs it wouldn't get default gateway on it's own, and if i typed it manually it, didn't work so i had to open cmd and write netsh winsock reset and reboot after that it worked on wireless like a clam but wire was still a but buggy but it will be reinstalled with Windows 8.1 today i think.


----------



## Scott Chamber (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone have a working link to the KILLER CLEANER that i see postings on that will remove the old driver? 

Thanks,


----------



## NorthboundOcclusive (Feb 15, 2015)

Scott Chamber said:


> Anyone have a working link to the KILLER CLEANER that i see postings on that will remove the old driver?
> 
> Thanks,


YMMV, but http://www.opendrivers.com/download/driver-167472.html looks to be the one. only went looking for it myself out of curiousity, im trying to find a lga1150 z97 mobo without the killer chip on it


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 15, 2015)

NorthboundOcclusive said:


> YMMV, but http://www.opendrivers.com/download/driver-167472.html looks to be the one. only went looking for it myself out of curiousity, im trying to find a lga1150 z97 mobo without the killer chip on it



That's actually Easy Asus boards, ECS, EVGA and some Gigabyte boards.

They have Intel and Realtek only some of the Gigabyte boards has Killer NIC...


----------



## razer2922 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi i found this thread after searching a lot on google 

i have this nic killer e2200 PCI-E in my laptop msi - GT60 -ONC. from the time i owned this laptop i have been using wifi. i recently started using the lan port on it and whenever i would use lan my ADSL router would disconnect from the internet(found out recently). after doing some more research and google i found out that it might be because of the killer NIC and not my isp because when i am online on my ipad or nexus i never get disconnected from the internet. 

from what i have found out is my nic is *Killer e2200 Gigabyte Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20) #4  *

on the front page it displays (NDIS 6.30 ) so is it ok if i follow the steps in page 1 or do i have to do something else?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 17, 2015)

razer2922 said:


> Hi i found this thread after searching a lot on google
> 
> i have this nic killer e2200 PCI-E in my laptop msi - GT60 -ONC. from the time i owned this laptop i have been using wifi. i recently started using the lan port on it and whenever i would use lan my ADSL router would disconnect from the internet(found out recently). after doing some more research and google i found out that it might be because of the killer NIC and not my isp because when i am online on my ipad or nexus i never get disconnected from the internet.
> 
> ...



u just use an older driver, it should work, bcs chip is still the same


----------



## Marsmillo (Feb 23, 2015)

Made a account to say: Thanks for the information.
Had some issues with the Killer E2200 on my motherboard, especially the software / driver combo and windows 8.1.

To be honest, the newer (February 2015) version of the Killer software / driver did manage to fix it for me.
But nevertheless the information here is handy to know.

Also www.qca.qualcomm.com/resources/driverdownloads/ don't seem to exist any more (at the moment).
But the internet archive has the site archived December 20, 2014 with the downloads intact.

Go to https://web.archive.org/web/20141220022603/http://www.qca.qualcomm.com/resources/driverdownloads/
and download the needed drivers. You also find the Killer cleaner (32bit and 64bit) tool there.

Back them up, before the go lost!


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 23, 2015)

Thx Marsmillo, i decided to add the KillerCleaner to my first post, hosting them on my google drive, maybe W1zzard will upload them to TPU so they would be better to download, but that's truely up to him ^^


----------



## untoreh (Mar 17, 2015)

zip the cleaner on gdrive, it gets recognized as a virus and cant be downloaded, also thanks for the chipset version, the freaking drivers with the traffic shaping service in the install bundle fuck them and all that shit, if I want traffic shaping im gonna use cfos, which btw is also rebranded by asus as gamefirsts which is basically an outdated version of cfosspeed with less customizations...it is so sad that to get a decent motherboard we need to endure all this marketing bloat load bullshit


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 17, 2015)

untoreh said:


> zip the cleaner on gdrive, it gets recognized as a virus and cant be downloaded, also thanks for the chipset version, the freaking drivers with the traffic shaping service in the install bundle fuck them and all that shit, if I want traffic shaping im gonna use cfos, which btw is also rebranded by asus as gamefirsts which is basically an outdated version of cfosspeed with less customizations...it is so sad that to get a decent motherboard we need to endure all this marketing bloat load bullshit



the cleaners are raw exe files not zip files and i don't see that so dunno if it's just ur anti-virus that bugs u.

Asus' GameFirst works on Intel branded NIC chips so it's a little different but works like it and better.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 30, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> the cleaners are raw exe files not zip files and i don't see that so dunno if it's just ur anti-virus that bugs u.
> 
> Asus' GameFirst works on Intel branded NIC chips so it's a little different but works like it and better.



Actually, Google Drive won't let those Killer Cleaner links works, says they contain a virus and won't allow anybody but the uploader to download them.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Actually, Google Drive won't let those Killer Cleaner links works, says they contain a virus and won't allow anybody but the uploader to download them.



I will just put them on my own website then, if W1zzard won't host them here on TPU


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, I tried to update my Killer drivers through MSI Live Update. When I ran the installer it told me to uninstall the current installation. Well, I tried and somehow it got messed up. So every time I restarted it would pop-up that it needs to restart to install. That does nothing, pops up every restart. Tried Killer Cleaner, that didn't do anything. Uninstalled Live Update, did nothing. Went into device manager and deleted it through that. Did nothing, still got the pop-up. So I deleted the "ethernet controller" and that got rid of the popup, but trying to install and it still thinks the old driver is there. Cleaned the registry, deleted all the Atheros folders manually. No dice. As of right now I have no ethernet. Trying to get windows to search the internet for drivers doesn't do anything either.

Any ideas on how to get the installer to think the old drive no longer exists?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Well, I tried to update my Killer drivers through MSI Live Update. When I ran the installer it told me to uninstall the current installation. Well, I tried and somehow it got messed up. So every time I restarted it would pop-up that it needs to restart to install. That does nothing, pops up every restart. Tried Killer Cleaner, that didn't do anything. Uninstalled Live Update, did nothing. Went into device manager and deleted it through that. Did nothing, still got the pop-up. So I deleted the "ethernet controller" and that got rid of the popup, but trying to install and it still thinks the old driver is there. Cleaned the registry, deleted all the Atheros folders manually. No dice. As of right now I have no ethernet. Trying to get windows to search the internet for drivers doesn't do anything either.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get the installer to think the old drive no longer exists?



Check with CCleaner what it findes in Registery, i guess u have some leftovers from it somewhere...


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, ran that already. Kind of at a loss.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Yeah, ran that already. Kind of at a loss.



hmm, i always use a program like Your Uninstaller when i uninstall things to get rid of leftovers in windows registery to avoid problems like u got not Lopez0101.

could you try to reinstall the previous driver u was using? bcs my hide is Windows Device manager only, no exe.


----------



## wood (May 1, 2015)

hallo 
i appreciate the help you are giving here, unfortunately its not working in my case. got a msi gaming 5  mobo with the e2200 killer wich is literally killing me, i tried everything out there, and now also your method but im still getting those short network disconnects, no matter what i do. and its not a router or network problem, all is wired and working perfectly on my laptop. 
got any other suggestion maybe that i could try out?
the only option i see right now is buying a ethernet cotroller for the pci slot.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 1, 2015)

wood said:


> hallo
> i appreciate the help you are giving here, unfortunately its not working in my case. got a msi gaming 5  mobo with the e2200 killer wich is literally killing me, i tried everything out there, and now also your method but im still getting those short network disconnects, no matter what i do. and its not a router or network problem, all is wired and working perfectly on my laptop.
> got any other suggestion maybe that i could try out?
> the only option i see right now is buying a ethernet cotroller for the pci slot.



could be a bad board or bios, have u tried upgrading ur bios?

and srsly u can't put a pci card ethernet card into ur board it only got 3x PCI-E x16 and 4x PCI-E x1 slots 

But if u decide to go for a dedicate nic look for an Intel it's the once i will recommand any day over some cheap one using a Realtek or Atheros chip.

u can get a Intel EXPI9301CTBLK for like 38 bucks on newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G1XA5402

or if u want the new I210 series it starts from 67bucks up to 69bucks...

Intel I210T1: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106176
Intel I210 (Server): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106178


----------



## wood (May 1, 2015)

thx for the fast replay. 
there are so many people having issues with this killer lan, and a lot gave up as far as i can tell.
bios is up to date but i could give it a try anyway, cant hurt before buying a pic-e card in that case 
i thought of a cheaper one around 10 bucks on amazon, good ratings, my internet isnt fast anyway.


----------



## Jetster (May 1, 2015)

I have had no issues


----------



## spylala (May 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for this Guide. I tried out so many things to get my dota 2 to work. It always crashed when i hit the button "search game". I told myself to create an account on this page and say thanks if this one worked. Now i did so! 

Thank you so much again.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2015)

spylala said:


> Thank you so much for this Guide. I tried out so many things to get my dota 2 to work. It always crashed when i hit the button "search game". I told myself to create an account on this page and say thanks if this one worked. Now i did so!
> 
> Thank you so much again.



It's always nice to hear a respons if it works for ppl or not ^^


----------



## wood (May 11, 2015)

for everyone who is still looking for a solution and might have similar conditions like i do. i'm connected via a powerline adapter and a 100m cable, whatever i tried, it didnt work, kept loosing connection.
by chance i found out, if i put an ethernet hub just before the killer everything works perfectly fine.


----------



## mtrai (May 12, 2015)

wood said:


> for everyone who is still looking for a solution and might have similar conditions like i do. i'm connected via a powerline adapter and a 100m cable, whatever i tried, it didnt work, kept loosing connection.
> by chance i found out, if i put an ethernet hub just before the killer everything works perfectly fine.



Killer Networkign recently posted stand alone drivers as well as a new killer suite.

http://www.killernetworking.com/support/driver-downloads


----------



## Apogee (May 17, 2015)

wood said:


> for everyone who is still looking for a solution and might have similar conditions like i do. i'm connected via a powerline adapter and a 100m cable, whatever i tried, it didnt work, kept loosing connection.
> by chance i found out, if i put an ethernet hub just before the killer everything works perfectly fine.



I just wanted to hop in and thank the OP and to respond to this.  I'm trying this now, and I'll update if it fixes my issue.  I have a Gigabyte Sniper M5 and since I re-installed windows and "upgraded" to the newer drivers, this NIC has given me nothing but problems.  I have excellent speed but frequent disconnects when online gaming or streaming music.  I've been trying everything to get this worked out.  I'll try the hub if I have to, thanks again.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2015)

jli said:


> Change the typo ffs. It's "Atheros" not "athero". You have it like that for months. You get a lot of google hits here because of that model name but you seem to be clueless.
> 
> You must feel so proud for this thread. You shouldn't be.



typo's are free, so take them or leave it, can't change topic anyway, a mod or W1zzard has to do that.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2015)

jli said:


> Change the typo ffs. It's "Atheros" not "athero". You have it like that for months. You get a lot of google hits here because of that model name but you seem to be clueless.
> 
> You must feel so proud for this thread. You shouldn't be.



How about you just say:

"You have a typo in the OP, it should be "Atheros", not "Athero", then google results for people with the issue would be more accurate"

Instead of being such an ungrateful rude human being. This is your first warning for your first post. This thread was put up for the good of those who use it, and so far you've done nothing but berate and show yourself to be anything but pleasant. Continue on that line of behaviour and you'll be receiving moderator brownie points.



puma99dk| said:


> typo's are free, so take them or leave it, can't change topic anyway, a mod or W1zzard has to do that.



I'll have it sorted for you.


----------



## redeye (Jun 9, 2015)

... The post i was  referring to has been dealt with... ].
BTW, my original post is in the new post #99..  And the original post 99 is no longer with us...

and because of that it no longer makes sense, actually it sounds like i am  criticizing the OP by saying "pointless"... Am i not, i was pointing out that the now "dead" post was wrong.

Actually puma99dk|'s post is the best description of installing a driver "the hard way" that i have read.


----------



## mtrai (Jun 9, 2015)

redeye said:


> no, this method is not "absolutely worthless" because you will/can use it to install drivers the "direct" way.
> 
> pointless is a better word...
> but my advice is "absolutely worthless" because IMO post #99 is "absolutely worthless"... lol...
> ...



We no longer need to do this method.  Killer/Atheros has a new website for downloads which also includes just a driver download finally without the network manager.

And yes thanks to the OP for this as I used it for a long a time.

http://www.killernetworking.com/support/driver-downloads


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2015)

mtrai said:


> We no longer need to do this method.  Killer/Atheros has a new website for downloads which also includes just a driver download finally without the network manager.
> 
> And yes thanks to the OP for this as I used it for a long a time.
> 
> http://www.killernetworking.com/support/driver-downloads



the problem was the killer driver for some ppl, not everyone had trouble with the software, that's what i experienced myself.


----------



## mtrai (Jun 9, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> the problem was the killer driver for some ppl, not everyone had trouble with the software, that's what i experienced myself.




I understand...but the new drivers with or without the package no longer cause me any issues...it has been updates about a half dozen time.  The issue way back was we could not get the driver without the full network manager software.  My understanding was for most people the issue came with the killer suite network manger.

But anyhow the new website and offering not only new killer suite but also a stand alone driver was a finally a smart move.  The new killer suite by the way runs smooth on win 10 TP.  I do use both from time to time.  If I need to check network usage I will install the suite...right now just running the driver.  It is nice they finally gave us a choice

Though honestly I could seem to detect a difference between using the drivers from the OP and using the stand alone drivers from Killer.    The one thing I could not figure out was that there is a small linux "box" with the killer e2200 built in and could not figure out how to test it and understand what that Linux kernal actually does.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 10, 2015)

Fwiw u can find new Atheros drivers at station-drivers....  I have TP link WLAN card with Archer C7 chip, same as Atheros/Qualcomm.

I haven't had many driver issues but I did get 2 bsod's just lately, one with the .314 set in W7 and another while testing Windows 10 in VMware........ 

It was from some Qualcomm app left over after uninstall. lol I heard a few people had problems with the killerlan software


----------



## g7394381 (Jul 22, 2015)

Can someone tell me if I have been infected :

C:\Users\User\AppData\Local

there is a zero byte file called Driver_LOM_8161Present.flag

anyone else with the Killer network adapters have this or just me?


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 22, 2015)

"Killer" and another company that won't be named tarnish the Atheros name


----------



## Siju John (Aug 7, 2015)

Does this work on windows 10? I tried this but the name didn't change for the card.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 7, 2015)

Siju John said:


> Does this work on windows 10? I tried this but the name didn't change for the card.



I haven't tried it on Windows 10, and as far as I can see Atheros haven't released a officiel driver for it.

I am not planning about my rig with Windows 10, I will do that when i get Skylake so can't really test it out sry,


----------



## Primus Pilus (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi!!! I tried it in windows 10, and works perfectly. Everything works fine. Now I'm going to try to return to the new driver of killer, only to test.
My rig: Gigabyte Z97X Gaming Gt, i7 4790k, 16 Gb ram, 500 gb ssd, 2Tb Hd. Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti (2) SLI


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 23, 2015)

i specifically avoid motherboards that try to push proprietary trash like this. they can write whatever BS they want on their boxes but i know for a fact that nothing beats an Intel made NIC.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 24, 2015)

terroralpha said:


> i specifically avoid motherboards that try to push proprietary trash like this. they can write whatever BS they want on their boxes but i know for a fact that nothing beats an Intel made NIC.




Intel wireless is really good as well.  highest performers are Intel and Broadcom based adapters


----------



## Siju John (Aug 28, 2015)

Primus Pilus said:


> Hi!!! I tried it in windows 10, and works perfectly. Everything works fine. Now I'm going to try to return to the new driver of killer, only to test.
> My rig: Gigabyte Z97X Gaming Gt, i7 4790k, 16 Gb ram, 500 gb ssd, 2Tb Hd. Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti (2) SLI



Which driver did you use for windows 10?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 29, 2015)

Also note with this the chipset for ATHEROS is ARxxxx and for QUALCOMM Aheros is QCAxxxxx


----------



## comfytoday (Aug 29, 2015)

Siju John said:


> Which driver did you use for windows 10?



I managed to get this working with the listed V2.1.0.21 driver on Windows 10.

I had to first delete the device from Device manager, and uninstall the driver when it asks. Otherwise the Killer driver stayed installed no matter what I tried.

I haven't been able to rid my system of all the Killer stuff yet, but at least the card is working now. 

FWIW I'm using a Gigabyte GA-Z97X Gaming 5 motherboard.

(Qualcomm® Atheros Killer E2201 LAN chip (10/100/1000 Mbit)

Thanks for the guide.


----------



## Siju John (Aug 30, 2015)

comfytoday said:


> I managed to get this working with the listed V2.1.0.21 driver on Windows 10.
> 
> I had to first delete the device from Device manager, and uninstall the driver when it asks. Otherwise the Killer driver stayed installed no matter what I tried.
> 
> ...



Still trying to figure out what steps you took. So I deleted the driver and then tried to install the legacy driver and it wouldn't show up. Every time I try to update the killer it goes back to being the killer.


----------



## comfytoday (Aug 31, 2015)

Siju John said:


> Still trying to figure out what steps you took. So I deleted the driver and then tried to install the legacy driver and it wouldn't show up. Every time I try to update the killer it goes back to being the killer.



Basically I right click on the Killer Network Adapter in Device manager > Uninstall > Check the box to DELETE driver for this device 

Then you won't have a relevant network adapter listed. So you have to add a new device, and I just followed the instructions listed in this thread... does that help?


----------



## simont (Sep 2, 2015)

I had huge problems and after 2 days of trying around I think I found the problem why PING always worked but Skype/Dropbox didn't (I've cut the GIF, in fact it took 30s+ until Skype/Dropbox reconnected):


----------



## Siju John (Sep 11, 2015)

comfytoday said:


> Basically I right click on the Killer Network Adapter in Device manager > Uninstall > Check the box to DELETE driver for this device
> 
> Then you won't have a relevant network adapter listed. So you have to add a new device, and I just followed the instructions listed in this thread... does that help?



Well I was able to delete it but the problem came with the next part. I went to add legacy hardware, tried to go through it manual and when it came to the have disk part i put in the right folder but the Models don't show up so i can't pick anything. the only option is to go back.


----------



## comfytoday (Sep 18, 2015)

Siju John said:


> Well I was able to delete it but the problem came with the next part. I went to add legacy hardware, tried to go through it manual and when it came to the have disk part i put in the right folder but the Models don't show up so i can't pick anything. the only option is to go back.



Did you choose "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer"?
Not the search for drivers in this location at the top....


----------



## Siju John (Sep 20, 2015)

comfytoday said:


> Did you choose "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer"?
> Not the search for drivers in this location at the top....



Yes. I don't understand what is going wrong.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 20, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Intel wireless is really good as well.  highest performers are Intel and Broadcom based adapters



I hope that was a joke. I can't tell...

Newest killer drivers fixed the memory leak and driver stability issues even with their service running.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 20, 2015)

what issues did you have with intel and bcm?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 20, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> what issues did you have with intel and bcm?


BCM is fine. There's the famous Intel centrino wifi that just randomly drops connection frequently. Intel promised a driver fix forever, but couldn't deliver b/c it's a hardware issue. They never owned up to it. Also, their reception has been atrocious for as long as I can remember.

The drivers have been buggy even for new AC chips.

If it's not an wired ethernet adapter, I don't want it from them.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 20, 2015)

what centrino model?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 20, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> what centrino model?



Google tells me 2230. That sounds right from what I remember.

Atheros wireless has always been great for me. I just make sure to install the latest driver and haven't seen any issues.

I wonder if they used those Intel WiFi chips in macbook pros back then. I've seen those crash under load.

Guess what cheapo chip works every time...realtek lol


----------



## Freezer (Sep 23, 2015)

simont said:


> I had huge problems and after 2 days of trying around I think I found the problem why PING always worked but Skype/Dropbox didn't (I've cut the GIF, in fact it took 30s+ until Skype/Dropbox reconnected):




The application UI is horrible! Developers need to stay way from these types of childish and unprofessional designed apps. They need to learn that they do not provide anything but wasted space on the desktop, besides that start developing a UI that is CLEAN and professional like Intel tools, much like the Intel NIC driver control panel.

Killer NIC's are nothing but hogwash and as someone said epeen marketing.

Intel NIC's are by far superiror than any on the market, it's not a "fanboy-ish" statement, but a fact. Intel fully documents their hardware, software, and support channels... not only excellent support. No other company follows suite.


----------



## Xiphos (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd like to report the atheros AR8161 driver kinda works for Windows 10 x64.  It works, but when loading webpages, there is noticeable lag. like a second or two before it loads webpages.

I tried killer suite v1.1.55.1538 and only big name sites loads; such as facebook and youtube will load with bandwidth control enabled.  If I disable bandwidth control, all webpages will load.  However upon reboot bandwidth control is enabled again, and I have to manually disable it.

then I tried Standard Drivers (no Killer features) and everything works perfectly.  Pages loads right away, no lag.

My motherboard MSI Z87-GD65 has the Killer E2200 ethernet adapter.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 15, 2015)

Xiphos said:


> I'd like to report the atheros AR8161 driver kinda works for Windows 10 x64.  It works, but when loading webpages, there is noticeable lag. like a second or two before it loads webpages.
> 
> I tried killer suite v1.1.55.1538 and only big name sites loads; such as facebook and youtube will load with bandwidth control enabled.  If I disable bandwidth control, all webpages will load.  However upon reboot bandwidth control is enabled again, and I have to manually disable it.
> 
> ...



New killer suite from Killer
Version 1.1.56.1590 Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10, Updated On Tuesday, 06 October 2015

http://www.killernetworking.com/support/driver-downloads/item/killer-suite


----------



## kiddagoat (Oct 15, 2015)

I am so glad they started offering the driver suite without all the bloat.  The NIC is actually decent and works rather well.


----------



## FeelsBadMan (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello guys, I've been having problems with my killer nic ever since i built my pc. I kept getting a BSOD(mostly when clicking a button to join a server and sometimes in game) saying DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. After an eternity i realised that killer nic was causing this. So i followed the guide back then in 2012 I believe(so i changed it to a normal nic) and never had any more BSOD's. But now I've upgraded to win10 and starting lasting week the BSOD's returned. I used the win8 x64 version to overwrite my killer nic after upgrading to win10(upgrading caused the killer nic to return). but now i have horrible rubber banding in rainbow six siege and I'm absolutely certain that it's nic related. (I've already tried just installing killer drivers but I still had BSOD's) I have no clue what to do, and I'd feel like an idiot if i bought a network card. Is that really my last option? thanks a lot guys!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 27, 2015)

FeelsBadMan said:


> Hello guys, I've been having problems with my killer nic ever since i built my pc. I kept getting a BSOD(mostly when clicking a button to join a server and sometimes in game) saying DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. After an eternity i realised that killer nic was causing this. So i followed the guide back then in 2012 I believe(so i changed it to a normal nic) and never had any more BSOD's. But now I've upgraded to win10 and starting lasting week the BSOD's returned. I used the win8 x64 version to overwrite my killer nic after upgrading to win10(upgrading caused the killer nic to return). but now i have horrible rubber banding in rainbow six siege and I'm absolutely certain that it's nic related. (I've already tried just installing killer drivers but I still had BSOD's) I have no clue what to do, and I'd feel like an idiot if i bought a network card. Is that really my last option? thanks a lot guys!




Remove it, try the motherboard ethernet port. 

If that works than yay..


There's 0 gain for 99.5% of users in using a dedicated nic.


----------



## FeelsBadMan (Dec 27, 2015)

What are you even saying? ofc I'm using the motherboard ethernet port already, what else would I be using?... at the moment my nic's driver is the atheros ar8131.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2015)

FeelsBadMan said:


> What are you even saying? ofc I'm using the motherboard ethernet port already, what else would I be using?... at the moment my nic's driver is the atheros ar8131.



he shidbidoobopped that one. just grab a replacement networking device, USB wifi, PCI(-e) ethernet, doesnt matter much these days.


----------



## FeelsBadMan (Dec 27, 2015)

hahahah ok thanks. too bad.


----------



## homewai9 (Mar 20, 2016)

hi! I found this sort of problems when i lost my connection yesterday in sudden. Can someone help me in this, please?


----------



## shmadul (May 4, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Here is a small guide on how to get Windows to see your Killer E2200 NIC as a Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller....
> 
> the Killer E2200 NIC is actually more or less a Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 chip.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU  , Worked on my 970 series motherboard which kept crashing with all versions of windows! this fixed it and now i have internet and no crashing


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2016)

homewai9 said:


> hi! I found this sort of problems when i lost my connection yesterday in sudden. Can someone help me in this, please?
> 
> View attachment 73025



The guide in the start of this thread should work, if Windows 10 ain't satisfied start it with in Safe Mode with "Disabled driver signature enforcement" than it should install the driver and when that's done and u see no more error reboot and ur system should work fine, if ur network card ain't busted for some other reason.


----------



## trentseven (Aug 24, 2016)

Attempting to download the attached KillerCleaner_64bit.exe results in the following message from Google Drive:


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 24, 2016)

LOL!! "Only the owner is allowed to download infected files"


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 31, 2016)

Hmm I don't face any problems at work or at customers computers even on mobile internet so I dunno what's from here and no I haven't logged into my drive account from these pc's...

KillerCleaner_32bit.exe: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByuH_vYWa7JlVDZfRTlRemlkVFk
KillerCleaner_64bit.exe: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByuH_vYWa7JlNzNiRXctTTF5YVk


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 31, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Hmm I don't face any problems at work or at customers computers even on mobile internet so I dunno what's from here and no I haven't logged into my drive account from these pc's...
> 
> KillerCleaner_32bit.exe: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByuH_vYWa7JlVDZfRTlRemlkVFk
> KillerCleaner_64bit.exe: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByuH_vYWa7JlNzNiRXctTTF5YVk



Just tested and i also get the message about a virus lmao and i am 100% sure this is just BS from google or firefox as i dont have anything blocking anything like a lot of people do.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 31, 2016)

I get the download page when I look


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2016)

download page for me too


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 31, 2016)

I can get on the download page but its when downloading the file it pops up with that virus thing but no idea what is causing it.

It's as if google is blocking it once you try and download it, something is scanning it then saying virus detected.


----------



## Dracconis (Sep 2, 2016)

I apologize if for some reason the picture does not show up, however the link provided here will show the image that the possibility people are receiving the virus message is due to chrome's privacy settings and if searching through the other major browsers they may have a similar option that is causing the same problem. In times past when trying to download a file I have received the same type of error message but after disabling that option in the browser settings I was allowed to download it.


----------



## ToflixGamer (Sep 11, 2016)

Just registered to ask something.

I have the Killer e2400. Is this the same driver? I don't want this "Killer Bandwith Control"-Shit, because many Websites are loading sooo slow...


----------



## trentseven (Sep 20, 2016)

Dracconis said:


> I apologize if for some reason the picture does not show up, however the link provided here will show the image that the possibility people are receiving the virus message is due to chrome's privacy settings and if searching through the other major browsers they may have a similar option that is causing the same problem. In times past when trying to download a file I have received the same type of error message but after disabling that option in the browser settings I was allowed to download it.



I tried disabling this, but unfortunately it still displays the following:




Upon clicking "Download" it goes to this URL ( https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0ByuH_vYWa7JlNzNiRXctTTF5YVk&export=download ) and displays the following error message:


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2016)

ToflixGamer said:


> Just registered to ask something.
> 
> I have the Killer e2400. Is this the same driver? I don't want this "Killer Bandwith Control"-Shit, because many Websites are loading sooo slow...



Unfortunately I don't have a mobo with a Killer E2400 chip on, but doing some research and from what I can read that it might be possible to turn it into a AR817x (AR8171) which is included in the driver on my google drive link but I can't tell u if it's gonna work.

I got 2 Zippyshare links for the Killercleaners now that google seems to still think they r infected.

Zippyshare: KillerCleaner_32bit.exe
Zippyshare: KillerCleaner_64bit.exe

Looks like I need a staff member to edit the links in the first post...

*EDIT*

@HammerON fixed post #1 with links so the dl links r always there in guide


----------



## whitefalcon (Sep 26, 2016)

awesomeness.
i got this MSI GE60 OND laptop which did its free upgrade from the bundled win8.1 to win10
ever since i had NIC issues with IPv4
after lots of tweaks and uninstalling and reinstalling drivers from the MSI site, it would work for a day or so or until as soon as there is a windows update and the card will be there but no traffic possible.

finally downloaded the killer suite from the links in this (deleted word: post) thread and so far it works.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 7, 2016)

Driver started memory leaking really bad (wasn't too bad before). Installed newest atheros driver only to be greeted with a BSOD under load. POS.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> Driver started memory leaking really bad (wasn't too bad before). Installed newest atheros driver only to be greeted with a BSOD under load. POS.



On what system u installed this driver on? I haven't had any BSOD issues with this driver with the MSI Z87I Gaming and Z97I Gaming and today my special girl is running with a system using the MSI Z97I Gaming and still using Windows 8.1 Pro she don't want Windows 10 so no forcing her to


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 10, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> On what system u installed this driver on? I haven't had any BSOD issues with this driver with the MSI Z87I Gaming and Z97I Gaming and today my special girl is running with a system using the MSI Z97I Gaming and still using Windows 8.1 Pro she don't want Windows 10 so no forcing her to



POS win10 that I should have never installed (b/c I know it's a pos and DX12 does nothing). I just had another crash sitting idle, so it's irrespective of load (even worse). What a pile. Guess what the biggest mem leak was? MFing worthless intel RST.

At least I haven't updated to the anniversary update which would make it completely unstable LOL (so much for all the "win10 is stable now" balogney from certain members).

Zen can't come soon enough. Haswell sucks, then this ethernet can go bye bye, which is a shame b/c the chip itself is good.
I might as well install the official driver and not the extra killer crap (which is what causes the leak, at least on win8).

edit: Can't install official drivers, now. Bill Gates needs shot in the face.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 10, 2016)

@TheGuruStud haha, well u can try to boot Windows 10 without "Driver Signature Enforcement" to see if that helps integrate this driver properly, but I can't promise it will work only to give it a try.

This here is kinda why I always try to seek after a onboard Intel Ethernet it uses less resources overall but if that's not available a Realtek is my choice here above Killer NIC (it's a shame u don't see many "original" Qualcomm nics) or a Marvell.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 10, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @TheGuruStud haha, well u can try to boot Windows 10 without "Driver Signature Enforcement" to see if that helps integrate this driver properly, but I can't promise it will work only to give it a try.
> 
> This here is kinda why I always try to seek after a onboard Intel Ethernet it uses less resources overall but if that's not available a Realtek is my choice here above Killer NIC (it's a shame u don't see many "original" Qualcomm nics) or a Marvell.



Yeah, I have an intel dual gigabit card, but I shouldn't have to use it to get decent ethernet on a modern board. Plus, it's one more card trapping heat around the vid card.

Werd on Marvell. I never had any issue nor with realtek (but I know CPU usage is high).


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 10, 2016)

@TheGuruStud Marvell just have funky drivers above Windows 7 from time to time, ik this from customers since I do support daily


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 10, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @TheGuruStud Marvell just have funky drivers above Windows 7 from time to time, ik this from customers since I do support daily



Hmm, never used above win7, so there ya go haha.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 10, 2016)

Luckily, the killer install copies just the driver to its dir in program files, so I reinstalled the old driver with it. I foresee no issues since their software crap is gone.
I never could get the new drivers installed and the atheros ones (old and new) kept crashing constantly.

Driver date is 1/26/16 (released in feb, I think). It never crashed, so just going to keep it. It's not even worth the time/effort.


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello, i did the procedure and ethernet still does not work for me! 

Now i would like to reverse it! But even when i uninstall the drivers and reinstall them i get the Killer e2200 Gigabit version which is not my asrock version. 

How do i reverse this procedure?? 

Thank you 

Z87 killer


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 17, 2016)

ienjoi said:


> Hello, i did the procedure and ethernet still does not work for me!
> 
> Now i would like to reverse it! But even when i uninstall the drivers and reinstall them i get the Killer e2200 Gigabit version which is not my asrock version.
> 
> ...




It'll work, but it'll just crash on win10.

Bingo. It's the right driver, but won't install. I have the same board.

Here's the old one http://www.mediafire.com/file/ajnduczzcyvderc/E2200+driver+x64+feb+2016.7z


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

So u just run Windows 7? I've tried everything but I just can't make this ethernet work properly..
 Already format, flashed mb updated bios, downloaded every single version of the drivers... it just seems unreasonable


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 17, 2016)

ienjoi said:


> So u just run Windows 7? I've tried everything but I just can't make this ethernet work properly..
> Already format, flashed mb updated bios, downloaded every single version of the drivers... it just seems unreasonable



Install the driver I linked and it'll work fine on win10.

I'd run killercleaner, too.


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> Install the driver I linked and it'll work fine on win10.
> 
> I'd run killercleaner, too.



Hey Guru, sorry to be such a pain, but how do i install this kind of file? When i try manually updating the driver of the Ethernet device this file cant be visualized. 

This looks like the bios flash file i used earlier. 

Can u clarify the procedure to install this  file? 

Thank you so much


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> Install the driver I linked and it'll work fine on win10.
> 
> I'd run killercleaner, too.



lmao i didnt have winrar installed could not unzip the file! hahah

so sorry 

Thx!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 17, 2016)

ienjoi said:


> lmao i didnt have winrar installed could not unzip the file! hahah
> 
> so sorry
> 
> Thx!



You're up and running?


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

No  

This is how it looks with the ethernet connected!


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> You're up and running?



Hi i restarted once more now it seems to be working, but im getting half the speed i get with wifi! 

I will try to deactivate bandwidth control and see what happens! 






ienjoi said:


> No
> 
> This is how it looks with the ethernet connected!
> 
> View attachment 80149


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 17, 2016)

Uninstall the killer crap.


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> You're up and running?



This is what i get with wifi 




i was getting 60mb on ethernet with 2ping less... now i just re plugged the cable after doing this test and it wasnt recognized by the killer entrance.


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> Uninstall the killer crap.


ok


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 17, 2016)

It's not the driver itself as I can max mine out over lan (maybe the killer bandwidth crap and service running, idk).


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 17, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> It's not the driver itself as I can max mine out over lan (maybe the killer bandwidth crap and service running, idk).


When i uninstall the Killer Software the driver disappears with him!

Then what driver should i update with your file? 




should i just use that software to remove the software they were talking about in the tutorial? 

do you have the link for that?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 17, 2016)

@ienjoi click on Action-->Scan for hardware changes and let it scan if it finds a driver or not doesn't matter just follow my guide on the first post.


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 18, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @ienjoi click on Action-->Scan for hardware changes and let it scan if it finds a driver or not doesn't matter just follow my guide on the first post.


Ok man, i will try thanks


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 18, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @ienjoi click on Action-->Scan for hardware changes and let it scan if it finds a driver or not doesn't matter just follow my guide on the first post.


I followed your guide perfectly puma. 

My driver even changed names and thinks its gigabites now! 

Do i have to download the driver for gigabit ethernet? 

here is a pic 



ethernet is connected right now, sometimes when i disable and enable the driver it works but the connection is still shit! 

Thank you for your time


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 18, 2016)

@ienjoi problem can be Windows 10 has a newer and better fit driver for the Killer E2200 and some of the update packs even are hidden drivers.

Link: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/take-back-control-driver-updates-windows-10/
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/take-back-control-driver-updates-windows-10/
Wish I could do more but sadly I don't have any board with a E2200 chip on and Windows 10 only one I know I could test with she don't want Windows 10 so that's a no go.


----------



## Sammy2 (Oct 18, 2016)

I signed up here just to post this. It seems that I maybe am infected with this "Killer" virus. Here is a post I made at avsforum and The Green Button.

Will this help me? Should I do as in the first post or should I d/l the driver from Killer w/o the Killer management crap? I use this as an HTPC, not for gaming at all.




> I'll start off with the issue. My HTPC in my Family Room has recently started to not want to connect to the wired Ethernet and is slow to load but only when in the Family Room.. everything runs real slow and it won't even load Control Panel at all
> 
> Here's my set up
> 
> ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 18, 2016)

@Sammy2 this here gets rid of the Killer application support and the driver it basically tells Windows that the Killer E2200 chip is a Atheros AR8161 instead which is it's sibling but u doesn't really see a lot.

Back when I used this I had zero issues and today the girl special in my life have no issues running with this driver on a small ITX system I build for her with the money I had at the time and still runs today.


----------



## Sammy2 (Oct 18, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @Sammy2 this here gets rid of the Killer application support and the driver it basically tells Windows that the Killer E2200 chip is a Atheros AR8161 instead which is it's sibling but u doesn't really see a lot.
> 
> Back when I used this I had zero issues and today the girl special in my life have no issues running with this driver on a small ITX system I build for her with the money I had at the time and still runs today.



Do my issues look to be typical for the Killer Application? I never use that dam thing anyhow.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 18, 2016)

Sammy2 said:


> Do my issues look to be typical for the Killer Application? I never use that dam thing anyhow.



BSOD has occured from using the Killer application but also just using the driver.


----------



## Sammy2 (Oct 18, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> BSOD has occured from using the Killer application but also just using the driver.



I get BSOD's sometimes but mostly it is slow to start up, Slow to load applications and won't show Control Panel. This is in my HT in the Family Room as indicated in my original post but it goes away when I put it in my office with different I/O devices and monitor. In the office, everything, including ethernet, works fine. Maybe it is a driver conflict.


----------



## ienjoi (Oct 18, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> @ienjoi problem can be Windows 10 has a newer and better fit driver for the Killer E2200 and some of the update packs even are hidden drivers.
> 
> Link: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/take-back-control-driver-updates-windows-10/
> Wish I could do more but sadly I don't have any board with a E2200 chip on and Windows 10 only one I know I could test with she don't want Windows 10 so that's a no go.


Its alright man! it aint your fault! 

I just really wanna know how to turn the driver back into killer E instead of qualcomn, like the exact reverse to the tutorial, when i updated the driver with the file you provided it changed names to Gigabit, i want that back to normal if possible,  even though it would still not be working, wanna try from there.


----------



## tevearitli001 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi, I just created an account to thank the personn who did this topic.

Since I bought this motherboard (msi z97 gaming 3) the internet connection was very poor and I tried many things to resolve it (add a usb key, wifi pci card, mini wifi dongle), but just my share usb connection from my android worked. Actually I have a new CPL which extends also my wifi and my internet was not good, interruptions a lot of time but with my android on the wifi of the CPL I was able to go to internet so i knew that this killer e2200 controller is just a f****** commercial card because now with this qualcomm controller I never had this internet connection quality SO THANKS YOU !!!!! (even driversCloud doesn't propose these services !!)


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 20, 2016)

@tevearitli001 yw, I am happy to hear that this helps ppl this is what TPU is all about


----------



## natr0n (Dec 12, 2016)

I would like to share this if anyone hasn't already. Hope it also helps someone.
I'm using this nic and have no issues at all. MSI seems to give a simple driver without any software bullshit. It's really a great nic no issues at all.

Get the On-Board LAN Drivers for simple .inf of 7/8.1/10 all in one.

from this page btw
https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/970-GAMING.html#down-driver&Win8.1 64


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 12, 2016)

natr0n said:


> I would like to share this if anyone hasn't already. Hope it also helps someone.
> I'm using this nic and have no issues at all. MSI seems to give a simple driver without any software bullshit. It's really a great nic no issues at all.
> 
> Get the On-Board LAN Drivers for simple .inf of 7/8.1/10 all in one.
> ...



9-14-16 rls date, let's see how they do. Thanks


----------



## Idof (Jan 14, 2017)

I had problems with this garbage NIC when i stumbled upon your post,
Thanks you it made my day !
It's working great now.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 14, 2017)

TheGuruStud said:


> 9-14-16 rls date, let's see how they do. Thanks



Been using since this post. It's perfect.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 14, 2017)

TheGuruStud said:


> Been using since this post. It's perfect.



Nice to hear.


----------



## Johnnyboy94 (Jan 16, 2017)

Stumbled upon this post as well, thanks for this´


----------



## TomorrowWeLive (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi there, I just stumbled across this thread in my desperate search for a solution to my Killer woes. I've got a laptop with Windows 10 and Killer 1535 wireless network adapter.  Ever since I bought my laptop i've been getting regular BSODs, which has rendered it effectively unusable.  The wireless hardware and mainboard have been replace twice, and I'm still getting BSODs.  I've tried to isolate the problem, and am almost certain it's the Killer wireless adapter that's causing the problem.  I've tried uninstalling my current drivers and installing the latest Killer suite and drivers from the Killer website (http://www.killernetworking.com/driver-downloads), but nothing's worked (plus the Killer adapter seems to automatically reinstall as soon as I restart everytime I get rid of it.)

I realise this post is from three years ago, but I'm at my wits end?  Is there a possibility this solution could work for me?


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 12, 2017)

If I ever manage to buy an MSI motherboard again (AM3 760G didn't even give out magic smoke, RMA'd the thing twice before giving up), I'm going to try this at some point, since most if not all boards past the budget line contains the Killer drivers, which are cancer. Intel NICs FTW, Realtek a close second.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2017)

TomorrowWeLive said:


> Hi there, I just stumbled across this thread in my desperate search for a solution to my Killer woes. I've got a laptop with Windows 10 and Killer 1535 wireless network adapter.  Ever since I bought my laptop i've been getting regular BSODs, which has rendered it effectively unusable.  The wireless hardware and mainboard have been replace twice, and I'm still getting BSODs.  I've tried to isolate the problem, and am almost certain it's the Killer wireless adapter that's causing the problem.  I've tried uninstalling my current drivers and installing the latest Killer suite and drivers from the Killer website (http://www.killernetworking.com/driver-downloads), but nothing's worked (plus the Killer adapter seems to automatically reinstall as soon as I restart everytime I get rid of it.)
> 
> I realise this post is from three years ago, but I'm at my wits end?  Is there a possibility this solution could work for me?



heres a lenovo driver for the same chipset as your card, maybe try this one (manually via device manager, if the insatller doesnt work)
http://support.lenovo.com/au/en/downloads/ds105865


----------



## TomorrowWeLive (Mar 12, 2017)

Mussels said:


> heres a lenovo driver for the same chipset as your card, maybe try this one (manually via device manager, if the insatller doesnt work)
> http://support.lenovo.com/au/en/downloads/ds105865


Thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 14, 2017)

I finally had a good reason to try this out today. There's no Killer E2200 drivers that work with Windows Vista 64. But luckily there are Atheros AR8161 drivers for it that do. You just have to figure out how to install them. Which I'm not exactly sure how I did. But I finally did. What I do know for sure is I probably never would have got it done without the OP. There's still just enough info there to serve as a decent guide...evidently. Now I can play around with my Vista Ultimate 64 install and see if it's good for anything. Just trying to check how it does for some benchmarking really. Nothing too serious. Sure does help to have internet working on it though.

Anywho...thanks a bunch!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2017)

@MrGenius

I unfortunately had some issues with my host changing the management site back in May this yr and didn't buy much attention to it. but it's all op again even pictures for the guide being less then rubbish to understand.

But I am glad u got it to work out even without the pictures


----------



## reaperino (Dec 7, 2017)

You Sir are a Legend and a Hero, and should be given a medal, and some cake!

And you should rename this thread to "how to fix your broken E2200 networkcard #BSOD"


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 7, 2017)

reaperino said:


> You Sir are a Legend and a Hero, and should be given a medal, and some cake!
> 
> And you should rename this thread to "how to fix your broken E2200 networkcard #BSOD"



Haha Thank you so much, I am glad I can help even it might take a long time in between ppl saying it was works good and fixes their problems


----------



## Dan-H (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the post.

I'm having similar issues with my Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 with the E2200 and was going to give this a try, but the link to qualcomm's driver section has no drivers.

Is there a trustworthy mirror? I am running Win 8.1 Pro 64

Thanks in advance.

edit: I used revo uninstaller to remove the Killer Suite and it removed the device driver.  Re-installed just the driver version 9.0.0.37. 

I'd still like to try the other driver and see if it is any diferent.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 23, 2017)

Dan-H said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> ...



I uploaded the driver myself and yes it's trustworthy, if u p.m. ur email I can email it to u if u want that instead.

A small update, I didn't want to edit my post, but I have now updated the DDL link to my own domain, but be aware of posting this in about 9hours and 30mins or so the link will be down for an hour or so because my host needs to update their inferstructor.


----------



## Dan-H (Jan 5, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> I uploaded the driver myself and yes it's trustworthy, if u p.m. ur email I can email it to u if u want that instead.
> 
> A small update, I didn't want to edit my post, but I have now updated the DDL link to my own domain, but be aware of posting this in about 9hours and 30mins or so the link will be down for an hour or so because my host needs to update their inferstructor.



Thanks. sorry for the delayed response. I downloaded the driver, and per the readme appears to be Win7 / Win 8 64 compatible. I'll give it a try this weekend if I get some free time. 

I can say re-installing driver version 9.0.0.3 without any of the kiiler suite is much better than it was.

Thanks again.


----------



## manatails (Nov 18, 2018)

Killer E2400 also confirmed working with Atheros AR8171 driver included in the zip file.

By the way, I converted Killer AC 1535 to Atheros QCA61x4A using the same method as well.

Thank you and goodbye to retarded killer drivers


----------



## Tintschi (Nov 13, 2020)

Good evening,
I know that this thread is very old but I also have issues with the Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller. After having to change to a new modem my network-cable on the pc is no longer recognised (the cable is OK, we tested with the Laptop).

I now tried to follow your guide (means I wanted to download the ZIP Files) but I am warned that this is a dangerous website. Is there any other possibility to get the alternative driver and is it also suitable for our Killer?

Hoping you are still following this thread.

Thanks

Martina


----------

